# QLD: Southern Moreton Bay roundup - Sleigh Ride



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

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


----------



## grinner (May 15, 2008)

red , very interesting report.
luv the look of the concrete balls.

had a bullie jump out of the water next to me in the seaway and the boys reckon its a fairly common occurence.

heres a vid from the gold coast one of them sent me

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oM4deBTp ... r_embedded

heres a few pics from last weekend. making good use of the A1 and managed a circumnav of peel last sunday and was going to repeat today but NO WIND

cheers pete


----------



## paulsod (Dec 28, 2008)

Well no sharks seem to be up here at Redcliffe, not by my fishing anyway, which is probably the reason.
Went out off the usual spot off North Queens Beach. Hardly any boats and kayaks out. 
I miss the sign stating no swimming or Recreational activities in/on the water. Due to the health scare.
Met a nice akff member (Eddy/Eddie) not sure which, out on the water.
Anyway 10am to 2.30pm not one bite. I was using bait.
Paul


----------



## dru (Dec 13, 2008)

Another fantastic report, Red.

Hard not to miss Moreton. Jeez I hope to be fit again for the Labour Day yak!


----------



## grinner (May 15, 2008)

hay leigh, they're down the gold coast today in good size


----------



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

Nice haul of prawns mate, very jealous!  Did you get em cast netting or wading with a light? And a good bully too


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

Huh , Paradise , thats where you live Leigh , Paradise, muddies,prawns,flake ,Trevs whiting , ya got the lot mate , and so you should champ


----------



## mattayogi (Feb 11, 2007)

Nice one, Leigh!

Hope you and your family are well!

Matt


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

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


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

Ahhhhhh , the bazzonker strikes again , i must start turning some more , as some of the guys are now fishing offshore and getting good toothy fish , the Mona Vale tribe come to mind , Kas supplied me with enough timber to turn 1,569,345 Bazzonkers , that may take a day or two , but pleased it is being helpful Leigh , i think i better come up and buy the island Leigh , the NUBILES would love it , and if i brought them up , so would you


----------



## Decay (Feb 25, 2008)

Nice haul of Dart and whiting there Red. They look familiar


----------



## glenndini (Nov 22, 2010)

Are you willing to share your newly discovered method of showing the green zones on android google maps?


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

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


----------



## maddog (Jan 14, 2008)

hey red

awesome work getting the green zones going on your phone.

I am close to having it working, but failing at the last step.

when maps opens the link it says "unable to open URL"

I am using a HTC desire running android 2.1-fixes1

Any ideas? I pasted the link twice to ensure it was correct.


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWeJbo+QAAB9fgAAQUAeAAqBgFAo/7/7gMACrBFNpPSPJMQAAAaEU9E8k9RoaDQADIDUwkyNT2qPUyHqHqDJiQYIfIubHvhWeUfQEIKkATMrdCPcWtJCKJXLfYk7+mUakb3oIoBYT+emsCcMQrlacJlMQQ6JyMRQRBcLpGwVM2aJMKzIIJNywd2N6xfeF1IKCgCdTEwNCvmMiCeETSYyoOAjRtwWyi6YtrJIitzbPqMzkIGDmVkxvwK1HqEg4iiZ7gwqDib5Q/i7kinChIcS3R8g=


----------



## glenndini (Nov 22, 2010)

I am not getting that far.
I can log into google account. How does one "pop" into google maps from there?


----------



## maddog (Jan 14, 2008)

what red neglects to mention in his instructions is that the first part is done on your PC


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWb0zw1cAAAZXgAAQQAUAAJAgJuWcICAAIphGgyaMhTCaaA0xCAGNdHIohq4VWWTrx5SOYlMWH4u5IpwoSF6Z4auA


----------



## scater (Nov 24, 2007)

Hey Leigh, any chance this will work on the iPhone?


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWXHkpmEAAEjfgAAQUGfykoBEXgo/7/+wMAFKytQ1TyTTKejUMExNNNB5JpptQBqZU9pPVPU8kaep6I00BoADQJQRTymGkZR6jCBkaHoj1PUuWDHbPKb71VjCGT4KpEcimsCxz1PXAwkvVBxIPRikj3QDgylHa3w9ONwCKuZZB5Su911tvuhZnfWgR++eFBxCmpCbnYE7XF7XoK8xGgMooHfyJ3OLUEgDPgvxHEITDX24xNPEyFgQzr6+WUeiluTSltd+cRnRtLBlhexOQ1uo6qv1wXfT5gNFuh+7sC+tHO4cn2owhUmdhHVcKoqrbUAXHLpCwSB9Z2goltqIttInDK7qQzKw6Jb1ypGCyRxVgyqwKguIrzS5wukZ3gxQ4W6yCYbTFROMUpPHMwtTEHexJCTnMbbVhCygiuDz0C8pkGi1L6YuyrcK0hBtjFm8o8/auqPGx9CbFlzoO3fspuqRTXIX8XckU4UJBx5KZhA=


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

Red the artificial reef balls look good and will be interesting to follow progress mate... and the dart would have been great fun being great sport on light tackle.

Although only whalers the older blokes used to refer to the sharks as "spinners" and very commonly seen airborne on the GC Broadwater, and was told the spinning is to throw off parasites from the sharks body, however that may be fishing yarns and nothing more.


----------



## dru (Dec 13, 2008)

RedPhoenix said:


> Fingers crossed Dru - I have it pencilled into the diary, so barring more natural disasters...
> BTW: Where are you staying after the event?
> 
> Red.


Leigh, I dont normally have problems with accomodation in Brissie, but to be fair a couple of previous options are in flood recovery. Probably it'll mother in law or Brother. Hot of the press is I just got medical clearance after combined injury/illness. And there is plenty of time to get paddle fit enough for these short hops. Looks like I'll get to test Moreton again real soon.


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWTWVIvoAACnfgAAQUIWAAoQhFAo/7//gMAD6hETKPSMQAPSAGgDDI000yMJkYJoDA0BJlGYqe1TehQY1M0RxRCTpgm9+2+q9u9j7bOShEKUIL+NFAnf+eLCm7VgDkKWV3D/nOtOgDENzJFIKKzYvE3iAp6ULo4LCqLRrA5SPiCIbmBdDdAVyNuXnmNsNsG6+nqFlovlBER/ZiSlbxitTrbw0gJOq2uteDmYCMg06LlhewWhs88XaFiVRo7MoRhUBg55Fxrri8aTZaISHWYUc32p1vjAG1eEmrZofwg4yGpjOq568hHAiC+4MsdPQ9iSxsEmhWBfi7kinChIGsqRfQA==


----------



## scater (Nov 24, 2007)

What sort of depth are they dropping them in Red?


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWY5JGF0AABnfgAAQUIfiAoEAUIo/7/6gIACIMbKeoaAAbU0aGj1AImCCj1PQR6mmhkNpPU9S6QIGBums3Zh8LgTqHwkU/msSaK6jFFv0Y0IyYSlG7Nvdb8ymJUobMR8wAmNfZMgoD8HRabaLXjFY/SYmty67bS3jADGthKAb5TmDgV93CJ+qoYoQ/uxIDsfF4JLDk+SgUHMOwTNZP/i7kinChIRySMLo


----------

